# Queensland Amateur Brewing Competition 2017



## Snow (4/7/17)

Hi QLD Brewers,

The time for getting your entries in for the QABC is nearing! The QABC is the qualifying competition for entry into the Australian Amateur Brewing Competition (AABC), to be held this year in Perth.

Judging for the QABC will take place on Saturday, 9 September at the Prince Alfred Hotel, 170 Brisbane Road Booval. Close off date for entry will be *Saturday 26 August* at either Craftbrewer, Brewers Choice, Ipswich Brew Co or National Homebrew stores.

The 20 categories (18 beers, and one cider and one mead) have changed this year, and the descriptions can be found on the AABC web site www.aabc.org.au Please note that these are now using the new BJCP guidelines.

Due to the rapid growth of the competition and the pressure that is being placed on the number of judges and cool room storage required, a *limit of 5* *has been introduced on the number of entries per brewer*, and a cap on the number of entries in each category has been set at 48. This has been designed to enable more brewers to participate without substantially increasing the total number of beers to be judged.

An online registration system will be used for both bottle registration and for judges/stewards and will go live shortly. This should enable us to make the judging sheets available much earlier.

The cost of entry will be $6 per entry, paid online as part of the registration process. (The separate registration fee per brewer has been scrapped).

Brewers need only submit one bottle per entry. However, brewers need to have a second bottle available, as if they come in the top 3, they will be asked to forward their second bottle to the organisers, who will arrange refrigerated shipment to Perth, and pay the AABC entrance fee ($10).

In addition, we will need volunteers to assist with judging and stewarding. We aim to have at least one BJCP qualified judge for every category, but we will still need a second judge for each category. The Prince Alfred Hotel is close to the Booval railway station and has plenty of parking. A quality lunch will be provided to all judges and stewards. The plan is to judge the entire competition on the Saturday which will require a minimum of 46 judges and 10-12 stewards, so your assistance is essential! If you would like to volunteer, please register using the online registration for which there will be a link on our web site www.qabc.org.au once it has been activated.

Cheers

Stephen Wharton


----------



## Beersuit (4/7/17)

5 entries per brewer is a great idea to stop carpet bombers but i can see it having an impact on the smaller clubs doing well in the club tally when up against larger clubs with stacks of members.


----------



## Snow (5/7/17)

Yeah I see your point Beersuit, but we are pretty restricted by the number of judges available, and the fact that most judges don't want to judge 2 days in a row. Restricting entries is really our only option.


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer- (5/7/17)

Any tentative timeframes for when the online registration will be up and running?


----------



## Snow (5/7/17)

-ThirstyBrewer- said:


> Any tentative timeframes for when the online registration will be up and running?



Hoping for a release in about a week


----------



## Womball (15/7/17)

-ThirstyBrewer- said:


> Any tentative timeframes for when the online registration will be up and running?


2nd Round of review with the QABC committee just done, likely live in the next day or so. Also introducing an online payment system via PayPal which should make the whole process a lot simpler for both organisers and participants. Now I just need to brew something!


----------



## stewy (21/7/17)

Womball said:


> 2nd Round of review with the QABC committee just done, likely live in the next day or so. Also introducing an online payment system via PayPal which should make the whole process a lot simpler for both organisers and participants. Now I just need to brew something!


Are we any closer to the online registration going live?


----------



## Snow (22/7/17)

It is now online for registering your account and for Judges and Stewards registration. Bottle registration should be available in the next day or 2. The QABC website is yet to be updated with the registration page link, but it can be found here: http://www.qldbeercomp.org/qabc/

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Womball (22/7/17)

Participant and bottle registrations are now live @ https://www.qldbeercomp.org/qabc/

Any website or registration issues can be emailed to me @ [email protected]

Cheers,

Colin.


----------



## fdsaasdf (22/7/17)

It is rather concerning that the registration page is insecure - are you aware that you're asking people to submit their personal details to a site that doesn't protect the information at all?


----------



## Womball (23/7/17)

fdsaasdf said:


> It is rather concerning that the registration page is insecure - are you aware that you're asking people to submit their personal details to a site that doesn't protect the information at all?



Hi, Thanks for bringing this up, oversight on my part. I've ordered/loaded an SSL certificate for the site. The payment part of the process starts a different (and secured) session with PayPal externally.

Please use this updated link (same site - secured by SSL)

*https://www.qldbeercomp.org/qabc/*

Thanks,

Colin.


----------



## fdsaasdf (23/7/17)

Womball said:


> Hi, Thanks for bringing this up, oversight on my part. I've ordered/loaded an SSL certificate for the site. The payment part of the process starts a different (and secured) session with PayPal externally.
> 
> Please use this updated link (same site - secured by SSL)
> 
> ...


Much better - would hate to see the competition and organisation impacted by an avoidable data breach!


----------



## pcqypcqy (24/7/17)

Beersuit said:


> 5 entries per brewer is a great idea to stop carpet bombers but i can see it having an impact on the smaller clubs doing well in the club tally when up against larger clubs with stacks of members.





Snow said:


> Yeah I see your point Beersuit, but we are pretty restricted by the number of judges available, and the fact that most judges don't want to judge 2 days in a row. Restricting entries is really our only option.



In addition to adding up all the points for a club, could you work out a 'per capita' or 'per entry' score when assessing the club scores? Gives you a measure of quality versus quantity.


----------



## mattbrewer (24/7/17)

With the new registration system, when do the beers get put in the coolroom?

M


----------



## Snow (26/7/17)

mattbrewer said:


> With the new registration system, when do the beers get put in the coolroom?
> 
> M


Hi Mattbrewer,

it depends where the entries are dropped off. If they go to Craftbrewer, they go straight into a coolroom. If they go to the other homebrew stores, I'm pretty sure none of them have coolroom space to spare. Regardless of drop-off point, all entries will be in the coolroom at the judging venue by 1st or 2nd September.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (26/7/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> In addition to adding up all the points for a club, could you work out a 'per capita' or 'per entry' score when assessing the club scores? Gives you a measure of quality versus quantity.


Thanks for your suggestion, pcqypcqy. I'll pass on to the comp committee.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (27/7/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> In addition to adding up all the points for a club, could you work out a 'per capita' or 'per entry' score when assessing the club scores? Gives you a measure of quality versus quantity.


Hi pcqypcqy,

We had a look at this and decided it would be too much work for limited benefit. Ultimately the QABC is not a "club v club" comp, but an open competition for all Queensland brewers, regardless of their involvement in a club or not. The club tally is really just a bit of fun for bragging rights - no prizes or anything.

The comp is run by a small band of dedicated volunteers who have a ton of work to do to get the comp over the line. Any brewers who have issues with the current terms and conditions of the QABC are welcome to join the committee and have their say!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## pcqypcqy (27/7/17)

Snow said:


> Hi pcqypcqy,
> 
> We had a look at this and decided it would be too much work for limited benefit. Ultimately the QABC is not a "club v club" comp, but an open competition for all Queensland brewers, regardless of their involvement in a club or not. The club tally is really just a bit of fun for bragging rights - no prizes or anything.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. Thanks for following it up.


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer- (9/9/17)

So..............who won?


----------



## Bribie G (9/9/17)

Some Queensland resident.


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer- (9/9/17)

We can narrow it down to 168 of them


----------



## HoppyDays (9/9/17)

Beer is the winner


----------



## Snow (10/9/17)

The results for the 2017 Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship are in!

Champion Brewer: Ricky Schmidt - BABBS (on countback)
Champion Beer: Craig Daniels, Marzen - 46.5pts
Champion Club: RBT - Righteous Brewers of Townsville

Congratulations to all the winners!

Summary for this year’s competition can be found at

http://qabc.org.au/results/2017.html

Only beers that scored 30 points are higher are included in the summary.

Thank you to everyone who entered beers, and to all those who participated in the judging, stewarding, data entry and bottle registration. There was a record number of brewers entering, 126 and a record number of beers, 435.

A particular thanks to our sponsors who are providing great prizes and other support; Craftbrewer, Brewers Choice, Cryer Malt, Wyeast, National Homebrew, Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies and AB’s Honey.

A special thank you to the Prince Alfred Hotel at Booval who provided a fantastic venue and hospitality for the competition.

Those beers (and Ciders & Meads) which placed 1st, 2nd & 3rd qualify for the Australian Amateur Brewing Championships being held in Perth. The brewers need to send another bottle of their beer to Craftbrewer at Unit 2, 4 Christine Place, Capalaba, 4157 to arrive by Wednesday, 27th September, and must complete the individual AABC entry form and attach by rubber band to the bottle. The QABC will pay the entry fee and ship the entries to Perth.

Score sheets and prize vouchers will be mailed out in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## stewy (10/9/17)

Very happy to score a 41.5 for my ESB!

Still not enough to take a place & have to be happy with 4th. [emoji481]

Anyone know why the Gold/Silver/Bronze medal ratings are not in line with BJCP? Have they changed? If so, they've changed significantly.


----------



## Snow (10/9/17)

stewy said:


> Very happy to score a 41.5 for my ESB!
> 
> Still not enough to take a place & have to be happy with 4th. [emoji481]
> 
> Anyone know why the Gold/Silver/Bronze medal ratings are not in line with BJCP? Have they changed? If so, they've changed significantly.



The medal ratings were changed to be in line with the AABC numbers. Not sure of the history of them changing the ratings, though...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## stewy (10/9/17)

Well I'm goin with BJCP & giving myself a Silver!

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Droopy Brew (11/9/17)

So with regards to the categories and placing, it is a bit confusing. Looking at the club results there are many more first, second and third places tallied than there are actual categories. I assume this is because the categories have multiple sub-categories, for example Bitter has English Bitters, American Amber Ales, Altbiers etc. So for entry into the national comp, if a beer placed in the sub categories will it get an entry? For example, if an ESB finished second out of the ESBs but say 8th in the bitter category, does it get an entry?


----------



## pcqypcqy (11/9/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> So with regards to the categories and placing, it is a bit confusing. Looking at the club results there are many more first, second and third places tallied than there are actual categories. I assume this is because the categories have multiple sub-categories, for example Bitter has English Bitters, American Amber Ales, Altbiers etc. So for entry into the national comp, if a beer placed in the sub categories will it get an entry? For example, if an ESB finished second out of the ESBs but say 8th in the bitter category, does it get an entry?



I think these are just a sum of the points awarded, rather than the number of places. So 6 first points means 2 x 1st place. And so on. 20 categories with 3,2,1 points avilable means a total of 120 possible points. Of this, it looks like 84 have been attributed to clubs.

I think the only ones that go to AABC are the people with a 1, 2, or 3 against their name on the list. Sub categories all get rolled into the main category and only 3 entrants per category.


----------



## Snow (11/9/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> So with regards to the categories and placing, it is a bit confusing. Looking at the club results there are many more first, second and third places tallied than there are actual categories. I assume this is because the categories have multiple sub-categories, for example Bitter has English Bitters, American Amber Ales, Altbiers etc. So for entry into the national comp, if a beer placed in the sub categories will it get an entry? For example, if an ESB finished second out of the ESBs but say 8th in the bitter category, does it get an entry?



No, the points are allocated as 
First place: 3 points
Second Place: 2 points
Third Place: 1 point.

As such, BABBs for example got: 
two firsts = 6 points
four seconds = 8 points
two thirds = 2 points

Hope that clears things up.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Droopy Brew (11/9/17)

Ahh gochya. Make sense now.


----------



## Womball (5/10/17)

All,

The QABC Score Sheets are now available on the QABC Competition Website http://qldbeercomp.org/qabc

Log into your account and navigate to "My Account" on the top right hand side of the page. Your list of entries are at the bottom of the page, the score sheets are in the "actions" column.

Apologies about the delay, it's a huge comp and it took me a while to sort, scan and upload over 900 score sheets!

There are a handful missing, I'll track these down shortly and upload them ASAP.

Thanks,

Colin Wright
QABC Registrar.


----------



## mercle (2/11/17)

It looks like the website qldbeercomp.org is suspended for some reason.

Is there an alternate way to get my results?


----------



## Snow (2/11/17)

mercle said:


> It looks like the website qldbeercomp.org is suspended for some reason.
> 
> Is there an alternate way to get my results?


Sorry about that - slight technical glitch. 

Site is back up and running with scoresheets available.

Cheers - Snow.


----------

